# سؤال عن الكربون المنشط المسخدم في معالجة مياه الشرب وكيفية تنشيطه



## محمد عبد اللطيف عب (8 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
اود ان اسال عن العمر الافتراضي للكربون المنشط الموجود في الفلاتر الكربونية المستخدمة في معالجة مياه الشرب و ازالة الغازات و الروائح و بعض المواد المسرطنة وكيفية التاكد من ان الكربون مازال يعمل بطريقة جيدة و هل هناك طريقة لتنشيطة مرة اخرى ام يجب تغييره كليا


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (9 أغسطس 2008)

نعم الكربون المنشط له عمر افتراضي ويعتمد علي كميه التلوث في المياة وايضا المساحه الداخليه للكربون تقل مع مرور وقت الاستحدام وينصح بتغيره بعد كل شهر ويمكن ايضا اعادة تنشيطه بعدة طرق منها بالحراره او كيميائيه مثلا يستخدم بعض المذيبات كان تكون حمض اوقاعده هيدروكسيد صوديوم او حمض هيدروكلوريك ويكون اقل كفائه.


----------



## محمد عبد اللطيف عب (9 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور يا اخي و للعلم الكربون الموجود عندي في الفلتر له سنتين و لم يتم تغييره او تنشيطه و الاحظ الان ان المياه المنتجه منه بها كميه من الكلور اي انه لا يعمل بنفس المستوى السابق


----------



## alaa abdulrazaq (20 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
1-اجراء الغسل العادي back wish ثم قياس مقدارة العكورةTurbidity
2-نستمر قياس العكورة مع الزمن
3-بعد مرور فترة طويلة(مثلا" اسبوعيين) تزداد عكورة المياه المنتجة وبالتالي الحاجة الى اجراء الغسل مرة ثانية
4-نجري عملية الغسل (تنخفض قيم العكورة للمياه المنتجة)
5-نستمر في قياس العكورة مع الزمن
6-بعد مرور فترة (عشرة ايام مثلا") تزداد العكورة وبالتالي نكرر الغسل
7-نستمر بنفس الخطوات لغاية حصول تردي سريع في قيم العكورة وتصبح عملية الغسل غير مجدية عندها يتطلب تغيير الكاربون المنشط ....
عموما" الوحدات الصناعية الكبيرة, عملية تغيير الكاربون المنشط يأخد فترة زمنية طويلة جدا" تصل الى 4 سنوات في بعض الاحيان اواكثر

تحياتي
جامعة البصرة
العراق


----------



## المشكلط (5 أكتوبر 2008)

حبيبي كل كربون وحسب الأستهلاك
الكربون الي تبيه تاع وشو؟؟


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (6 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم مع احترامي لرأئ الاخوه فانني اقول . 
الكربون النشط يعيش لفترات طويلة جدا تصل الى 20 سنة حيث انه يقوم بتنقية الماء من الغازات والروائح والعوالق على السطح الخارجي منه ويتم عمل غسيل عكسي له لاعادة استخدامة ، ومما يودي الى فقدانه كفائته وجود المواد العضوية في الماء وتعتمد مدة الدورة له على كمية الكربون وعلى كمية الماء المتدفق ، وكمثال عندنا فلتر كربوني يحتوي على 3.5 طن من الكربون ودورته تصل الى 10000 متر مكعب من الماء حسب مواصفات الماء عندنا ويتم تعويض الكمية التالفة منه فقط بعمل غسيل عكسي بتدفق اعلا قليلا من تدفق التنشيط حيث تخرج الحبيبات المشبعة بالمواد العضوية والحبيبات التي تتكسر فيزيائيا . ولا يحتاج الى اي من المواد الكيماوية لا احماض ولا قواعد . اما فيما يخص وحدات الكربون الصغيرة فالامر مختلف حيث يعتمد تبديله على مواصفات الماء الخارج منه بعد عملية التنشيط .


----------



## يوسف بسام (6 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي اعزيز الكاربون المستخدم لأزالة الروائح العمر الأفتراضي له هو 10 سنوات على الأقل


----------



## nhfs49 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً لكم جميعاً, كما قال الاخوة عمر الكربون ينقص كلما كان الماء ملوثاً. ولكن بإمكانك إرجاع الفعالية بعمل الغسيل العكسي.


----------



## رانيا محمد امين (20 نوفمبر 2008)

سؤال الى العضو علاء عبدالرزاق // اذا كان ال AC مستخدم فقط في امدصاص الغازات فهل يجب اجراء ال back wash لغرض اعادة التنشيط ام التسخين الى درجة حرارة تبخر ذلك الغاز تكفي لتنشيط ال AC ؟؟؟؟


----------



## رشاد علي السعودي (21 فبراير 2009)

يا جماعة غسيل الفلتر الرملي بكون يوميا 
وبكون غسيله بماء نضيف لاعادة الحيوية للكربون النشط


----------



## alsane (22 فبراير 2009)

http://www.alcoholpurification.com/recycling_activated.html


----------



## الحزن الدائم (23 فبراير 2009)

الفلتر الكربوني لابد من عمل back wash له كل فتره ولا يلزم تغيره


----------



## chemical.eng aj (27 فبراير 2009)

الاخ نبيل جوابك جدا واقعي ووافي لانه انا اتعايش مع الحالة يوميا حيث ان الغسل
العكسي له وقت محدد ولمرات محددة
حسب تصميم المرشح الكربوني مثلا
انا اتعامل مع مرشح طاقته 300متر مكعب
في الساعة حيث يعمل للمرشح غسل عكسي
كل 8ساعات ولمدة نصف ساعة ونراقب حالة المرشح
من حيث turbidity
ويعتمد وقت الغسل على تدني نتائج العكورة
وتكون العملية عكسية وتحياتي لكم


----------



## شمس الأبداع (30 مارس 2010)

اخى الكربون يستخدم لفترات طويلة فانا ‘اعمل فى مجال باحد المصانع بالمختبر ننشط الكربون بالغسيل العكسى كل شهرين اوثلاثة اشهر


----------



## م.م فادي (21 يوليو 2010)

هل الكربون المنشط هون نفسه الفحم المنشط


----------

